# How many days do you train a week?



## corbuk

*how many days you train a week ?*​
160.36%2321.91%341524.82%455533.19%542925.66%618711.18%7482.87%


----------



## corbuk

How many days do you train a week?


----------



## Lost Soul

He is not wrong, he is not right

Different goals, splits, recovery levels and sessions determine how many you do

As long as CNS recivery occurs and glycogen replenishment is met then you can do what the heck you like as long as you are employing overload,.making gains and avoiding illness, injury and over training


----------



## fozyspilgrims

I like to train Mon Weds Fri, though after the summer i am going to try 4.


----------



## evad

just pure weights i do four days a week

saturday afternoon (chest and triceps)

sunday afternoon (back and biceps)

tuesday night (shoulders)

thursday night (legs)

i have done in the poast 3 day routines and 5 day routines


----------



## Guest

Your too young for 5x5 IMO stick to 10x10 or any program which doesnt use weights under the 8 rep max range. Your not finished growing yet and have plenty of time no need to be going max out yet.

I train 4 times per week 30-40mins per time.


----------



## Geo

1 on, 1 off for me.

The days im off though i through in 20min cardio, and calves. Cardio helps keep the fat levels in check during the off season, and bulking season.

Abs i hardly ever work, but when i diet for comps my abs are one of my best bits.

Geo


----------



## Iron19

four days

Mon-Chest and biceps

Tue-Legs

Wed-off

Thurs-Shoulders and tris

Fri- Back

Cardio 6 days a week


----------



## chrisj22

twice a week.

30 mins cardio daily (just started)


----------



## Wee G1436114539

Just now...

1 on 2 off, so between 2 and 3 sessions / week, whole body each time.


----------



## BigDick

Training 3 days a week atm, buy thinking of upping to 4.

Monday chest & tris

Wednesday Back & bis

Friday Delts, Traps & Legs.

Gonna change soon to;

Monday Chest & bis

Wednesday Legs & lower back

Friday Delts, Traps & tris.

Just remember train hard and heavy and be consistant.


----------



## pauly7582

Well, I'm dieting at present so 6 days a week twice a day which would be 12 times a week.

cardio every morning. weights 4 evenings plus 2 PM cardio sessions.

but that fits my goals.

as above, frequency and all other variables should be specific to your goals.


----------



## Guest

BigDick said:


> Training 3 days a week atm, buy thinking of upping to 4.
> 
> Monday chest & tris
> 
> Wednesday Back & bis
> 
> Friday Delts, Traps & Legs.
> 
> Gonna change soon to;
> 
> Monday Chest & bis
> 
> Wednesday Legs & lower back
> 
> Friday Delts, Traps & tris.
> 
> Just remember train hard and heavy and be consistant.


Interesting user name there mate..... :whistling:


----------



## Rebus

I voted 5, but i tend to do 2 on 1 off. Depending on how my shifts fall it varies some times to something like 2 on 1 off 1 on 1off 2 on. Or at a push 2 on 1 off 3 on 2 off. On the 3 rd day though im usually bushed.

I always try and have a day off after leg day and usually back day as they both take it out of me with the heavy lifting


----------



## Ollie B

4 days a week. Gonna try and do cardio adding in aswell. Not going to be easy.


----------



## tree frog

I train:

Weights 5 days and cardio 6 days......

Monday Shoulders, Calfs

Tuesday Biceps

Wednesday Quads

Thursday Off

Friday Chest, Triceps

Saturday Back Hamstrings

Sunday Off

Although I do cycle my training and number of days a week depends on what I'm trying to achieve!!!

It's the better half thats kicking my butt at the mo...but we've both made some good improvements.....


----------



## Will MCMLXXXVII

Mon-Weights

Wed-Weights

Thurs-Weights

Sat-CV


----------



## pauly7582

Con said:


> Interesting user name there mate..... :whistling:


Fat Richie to his mates.

Just kidding D1ck.


----------



## Madeira Jon

I did 7 days a week for 6 months and didn't really get anywhere. My gym instructor eventually persuaded me to frop to 4, so thats how it is and the gains are defintitely there with increased muscle definition etc., The body re-builds itself when resting, especially during sleep. I was told that I was effectively destroying it by the 7 day WOs. I restrict them to 90 minutes or to failure whichever comes first!


----------



## darkiwi

4 for me i found the more rest i get the more i grow and my lifts get better aswell .. thats me tho .


----------



## paulo

day 1-bench,incline dips,chins rows dbell pullover

two days rest

day2 - leg ext,leg curl,legpress-shoulder press,preacher

rest two days and repeat


----------



## Blofeld

I train 5 days a week:

Mon: shoulders + back

Tue: chest + triceps

Wed: rest day

Thur: biceps + abs

Fri: legs

Sat: chest

Sun: rest day

I'm currently trying to work out a new routine as I'm not sure on this one, but it will still be 5 days, perhaps 6 if I stick in a full cardio workout on Sunday or something.


----------



## ptguy

I train 4 times a week on a cycle, although the days I train sometimes differ, but are generally the same. I have 5 separate workouts, which means my sessions aren't always on the same day.

Chest

Back

Shoulders + Abs

Arms

Legs


----------



## pob80

I train 4 days a week H.I.T Yates style each weight work out no longer then 45 minutes (not including cardio) is shorter but that a time frame I set;

Mon - Chest, Biceps, Abs

Tues - Legs

Wed - Rest

Thur - Shoulders Triceps, Abs

Fri - Rest

Sat - Back. Rear Delts, Traps

Sun - Rest

Cardio is performed instinctivly 4 - 5 times a week either first thing before meal 1 for 30 minutes or right after I train for 20 minutes.


----------



## ian08

i do 4 days

monday=chest and arms

tuesday=back and triceps

wednesday=rest day

thursday=shoulders and traps

friday=legs

saturday=rest day

sunday=rest day

works well and gives a good weekend break.


----------



## Guest

paulo said:


> day 1-bench,incline dips,chins rows dbell pullover
> 
> two days rest
> 
> day2 - leg ext,leg curl,legpress-shoulder press,preacher
> 
> rest two days and repeat


Are you following the mike menzter consolidation program?


----------



## 3752

i am switching from 5 x days a week to 1 on 1 off once i get back from my holiday so i can finally put some size on...


----------



## Wee G1436114539

Pscarb said:


> i am switching from 5 x days a week to 1 on 1 off once i get back from my holiday so i can finally put some size on...


"Oh great" say Paul's competitors...lol. Sounds like a smart move mate. How long are you going to stay away from competing?


----------



## Ollie B

Monday - Legs, Bi's

Tue - Off

Wed - Back, Tris

Thurs - Off

Fri - Chest, Shoulders

Sat - Hamstrings, Calves and Abs

Sunday - Off


----------



## Madeira Jon

I used to train 7 days a week! Then I was told that was stupid and I saw no gains. So I dropped it to 6 days a week.

Now I seem to get much better results just training alternate days. One on then one off.


----------



## pitbull1436114521

Pscarb said:


> i am switching from 5 x days a week to 1 on 1 off once i get back from my holiday so i can finally put some size on...


Yeah i only started to gain after dropping down my sessions..

Went from 5 to 1on 1off how switched over to 4 days a week but got this idea from a Yates WO article which is

Mon: shoulders

Tue: back

Thurs: chest

Sat: legs

So its 2on 1off 1on 1off repeat.

No arms at moment as letting them rest for a couple of weeks but will add them back in, tri's with shoulders and bi's with chest.

Working well so far.

Sam


----------



## 3752

Wee G said:


> "Oh great" say Paul's competitors...lol. Sounds like a smart move mate. How long are you going to stay away from competing?


lol....at least 2010 Gav if the family is not ready for me to compete again then it will be 2011....


----------



## chronic-2001

6 days a week for me, 7 really i suppose because i normally do cardio every day, abs every night and 200 press-ups a night (not straight out)


----------



## Lost Soul

chronic-2001 said:


> 6 days a week for me, 7 really i suppose because i normally do cardio every day, *abs every night and 200 press-ups a night (not straight out)*


Are you in the military?

I train 4-5 times normally per week


----------



## 3752

why Abs and pressups every night??


----------



## BIG GRANT

I train 4 days a week at mo, but when i finish my diet i was thinking of cutting it to 3 days a week to add some size, would i be right in doing this?


----------



## 3752

don't see why not mate i have just completed my diet and i am swapping to EOD training great for size and strength as long as you get your training sorted and rest when you have the days off


----------



## bigsteve1974

4 days off season.. 5 about 6 weeks out from show..

steve


----------



## nathanlowe

At the moment 3 times a week.

Thinking of though changing to 4 when possible.

When i can train 3 times ill go for, chest and biceps, back and triceps, legs and shoulders

When i can train 4 ill go for, chest, back, legs, arms and shoulders

And just vary it between 3 and 4 times a week.


----------



## Kezz

i have gone from 5 days per week weights to 3

mon, chest, shoul and tricep

wed legs calfs

fri back and bi's

tue and thur its 1hr hit cardio and abs


----------



## Toregar

It changes from week to week as, imo, to have a set amount of days between specific workouts defies human physiology; your body doesn't know what day of the week it is. So, I don't have a "Mon is Chest/Bis/Forearms day."; it constantly changes. That's not to say I'm not consistent, I routinely cycle my body parts as the days progress. To further clarify, just because it's Monday and it's supposed to be Chest/Bis/Forearm day; doesn't necessarily mean my body is ready/recovered for it. So, I experiment with my rest days and the routine that follows seems to do it just right for me; as I train intensely and need a good amount of rest days. Also, a 7 day full-body routine might be the EXACT precise timing for someone, so an "Every monday is 'this' routine" would actually be optimal for them  ; though that's just coincidence  .

So I work out every other day and after I've completed my entire body, I'll take two days off.

So ...

Mon - Chest/Bis/Forearms

Off

Wed - Back/Traps

Off

Fri - Shoulders/Tris/Calves

Off

Sun - Legs

Off

Off

Wed - Repeat

I find this works out pretty optimally for me. I also find that I don't ever really have to 'deload' with this kind of routine; my body seems to always be well rested and the numbers in my log reflect progress  . It took me quite some time to figure this all out as I trained off and on for a few years with not the greatest of results; just started back in April. Everyone likes to advocate 'more is better'. I mean, really, when you're in the gym pounding away I suppose it's only natural to think the more you're in the gym hitting those weights the bigger you're going to get. However, through a lot of experimentation I've found it is quite the opposite for me. I train 2-3 exercises per bodypart, one working set. I rest-pause the working set and incorporate Forced Reps, Negatives, and partials; until the muscle is very nearly destroyed. Then I take a good 9 days off before I hit that same body part again  .



Lost Soul said:


> As long as CNS recivery occurs and glycogen replenishment is met then you can do what the heck you like as long as you are employing overload,.making gains and avoiding illness, injury and over training


Edit: I need to really read these poll threads before I go and post a reply. Anyways, the above quote is what you're looking to do. Experiment until you find that 'just right' timing of all variables and you'll be golden.


----------



## Welshy_Pete

3 days a week at the moment


----------



## ymir

atm on the diet, if I count cardio as training im doing 6-7 days aweek

total of 8-12 hours/week


----------



## ragahav

your dad and you may have different fitness goals so what he is saying, if it works for him then it's great ....

as for number of days, well as I too am currently following 5*5 so I am on 3 days a week ...number of reps are again very custom and individual specific . like for me earlier when I use to follow split routine although majority of people say for min. 8 rep count I found even 6-7 rep in last set worked for me, but then again it also depended on which body part I was working on...like generally for exercises like leg-raise and calf raise my minimum rep count was 13-15......whereas for bench press min was around 5-6 ..


----------



## jjj

4 days,

mon:top/bottom chest and back

tues: shoulders/traps/triceps

wed: legs/abs

fri; middle chest/ biceps


----------



## Dave W

4 Days per week

Mon Chest and Biceps

Tue Quads ans Calfs

wed off

Thursday Back and Hamstrings

Fri Shoulders and Triceps

sat and sun off.


----------



## Pritch30099

I train

4 days a week

Wednesdays cardio

IRON19 where in bristol you from??


----------



## ~The~Prodigy~

I train on Mon,Wed,Fri. Light cardio on Tues, & Thurs.


----------



## Charno

Monday, chest & triceps

Tuesday, back & abs

Wed, rest day (occasional run)

Thursday, Legs

Friday, shoulders & biceps

Saturday, 30-40 minute run

Sunday, 30-40 minute run

That's my life in a nutshell at the minute!


----------



## shauno

3 days


----------



## Five-O

2 or 3 times MAX.


----------



## 360evo

2 on 1 off - 1 on 1 off - 1 on 1 off

Repeat


----------



## Guest

4

Tuesday and Thursday full bodys and Sat/Sun upper lower


----------



## bizerk

I train 4 days with some cardio on the odd off day.

Mon - Chest & Biceps

Tue - Back

Wed - Off

Thu - Shoulders & Triceps

Fri - Off

Sat - Legs

Sun - Off


----------



## MartialArtMan

I'm one of the small percentage that train just twice a week, it's all my shift and recovery allows. I do two full body workouts (2x same routine) will this work????


----------



## JackStewart

need some rest so u can recover...


----------



## 7i7

EOD when loading

ED when deloading


----------



## evad

dropped to three times a week weights with two days a week rugby training

going up to an extra day for the match on saturdays, im not sure whether i'll be able to carry on 3 days a week training when the matches start, i am hoping so though


----------



## 6108

5 days, rest on friday and sunday.


----------



## Geordie1436114498

pob80 said:


> I train 4 days a week H.I.T Yates style each weight work out no longer then 45 minutes (not including cardio) is shorter but that a time frame I set;
> 
> Mon - Chest, Biceps, Abs
> 
> Tues - Legs
> 
> Wed - Rest
> 
> Thur - Shoulders Triceps, Abs
> 
> Fri - Rest
> 
> Sat - Back. Rear Delts, Traps
> 
> Sun - Rest.


Is this similar to mike mentzers HIT training?


----------



## Captain Hero

Generally 3 times per week, dependant on recovery


----------



## Tasty

Con said:


> Your too young for 5x5 IMO stick to 10x10 or any program which doesnt use weights under the 8 rep max range. Your not finished growing yet and have plenty of time no need to be going max out yet.
> 
> I train 4 times per week 30-40mins per time.


I haven't heard this before? I was looking at 5x5 routines to build my strength for a while but is this bad for me? (Im 20, not been training that long).


----------



## Tasty

Oh and I do 3 nights a week weight training and 1 night kickboxing


----------



## Lou

I train 2 on 1 off 2 on 2 off

Mon Back and abs

Tues Chest and Biceps

Wed Day off

Thurs 50 minutes cardio program for leg maintenance; then every 4-6 weeks I do a leg session with weights. 

Frid Shoulders and Triceps

Sat Day Off

Sun Day off

Lou


----------



## &lt;JAY_JAY&gt;

4 days per week weights / 2 days cardio. top half of body seems like its doing 1 day on 1 day of the way i split my routine this way, i also get a weekend of to chill and rest.

mon- chest-tries

tue- legs

wed-back-bies

thurs-30-40 mins cardio

fri- shoulders

sat- 30-40 mins cardio

sun rest


----------



## cellaratt

Was four...now 3...It was time for a change up...


----------



## D_MMA

i train 4 days a week

monday - shoulders

tuesday - Back & bi's

thursday - Legs

Friday - Chest and Tri's

I Dont realy do much cardio...

i train in martial arts 1ce a week and do MMA training every other week.

but really need to up my cardio.


----------



## Incredible Bulk

5 days a week mon-fri


----------



## Haimer

My weekly workout:

Monday - 60minutes gym - Biceps, Triceps, Abs. Followed by 40 minutes 6 a side football

Tuesday - 90 minutes football, includes about 2-3 miles running & sit ups and press ups.

Wednesday - 90 minutes gym. Biceps, Triceps, Abs, Chest.

Thursday - 90 minutes football, 2-3 miles running, sit ups and press ups. Also do leg work.

Friday - 90 minutes gym. Biceps, Triceps, Abs, Chest.

Saturday - 60 minutes gym. Biceps, Triceps & Back.

90 minute football match follows this workout, roughly about 5 miles ran.

Sunday - 90 minutes gym. Biceps, Triceps, Abs & Chest.


----------



## notorious1990

Haimer said:


> My weekly workout:
> 
> Monday - 60minutes gym - Biceps, Triceps, Abs. Followed by 40 minutes 6 a side football
> 
> Tuesday - 90 minutes football, includes about 2-3 miles running & sit ups and press ups.
> 
> Wednesday - 90 minutes gym. Biceps, Triceps, Abs, Chest.
> 
> Thursday - 90 minutes football, 2-3 miles running, sit ups and press ups. Also do leg work.
> 
> Friday - 90 minutes gym. Biceps, Triceps, Abs, Chest.
> 
> Saturday - 60 minutes gym. Biceps, Triceps & Back.
> 
> 90 minute football match follows this workout, roughly about 5 miles ran.
> 
> Sunday - 90 minutes gym. Biceps, Triceps, Abs & Chest.


not bein funny mate but bi's and tri's 5 days a week????

sends alarm bells ringin lol!!


----------



## totalimmortal

Hypothetically...

If you trained 7 days a week with a split such that you trained one body part once per week...

Would your nervous system then still 'overload' or is it that the CNS/PNS whatever has a direct link with the specific body parts and as long as you train them once a week it will recover given that you are eating and resting correctly?


----------



## MissBC

6 for me


----------



## Bulk1

3 for me


----------



## sofresh

THAT IS TO MUCH CRADIO


----------



## dawse

3 days for me at the moment! :thumb:


----------



## gerg

I usually do metabolic conditioning around 4 days, and strength training maybe 3 days a week.

Strength training is always done with compound movements.

I do 3 days on 1 day off, resting more if needed. I'll do some monostructural stuff like a 5k run every couple of weeks or so (more for muscle conditioning than as a cardio thing, metcon takes care of that)


----------



## WRX333

5 times per week,

2 in 1 off or 3 in 1 off.

Depends how i feel:thumbup1:


----------



## popeye87

I'm currently training 5x per week using the hypertrophy specific training principle. Changed from body part splits couple of weeks back and i am seeing very good gains off this. Routine at the moment consists of

Day 1 - Full upper

Day 2 - Full lower

Day 3 - Rest

Day 4 - Full upper

Day 5 - Full lower

Day 6 - Full upper

Day 7 - Rest

90% of the time my routine looks like this, but i do take the occasional day off if i feel fatigued. All workouts last 45mins - 1 hour, with 1-1.5 min rest between sets. Pretty intense but definatly working...


----------



## Mars

At the mo i'm training 2on 1off.


----------



## Bulldozer

Twice a week for me at the moment


----------



## ShaunMc

4 days a week for 45 -60 mins


----------



## Incredibl3Bulk

just started new routine this week,

monday-PULL

wednesday-PUSH

friday-LEGS


----------



## Ollie B

Ive been slacking since being back from Holiday. Gonna train 2nite. Will be 3 times this week. Next week 4 times. The week after 4 times with cardio. I hope i stick to it as my motivation sucks at the moment.


----------



## andibeqiri

I do it every day, but i do intense cardio for 20 mins on wednesday friday and sunday.


----------



## andibeqiri

rest days in my eyes *yawn and stretches out his arms in admiration*


----------



## man_dem03

5 days.

mon - chest

tues - tries/legs

wed - back

thurs - bies/legs

fri - shoulder

15 mins cardio every day. football training for an hour on monday and two hours on thursday.


----------



## N*E*R*D

4 days per week.


----------



## pyxlius

4 days with weights+1 day cardio


----------



## Bonzer

I currently train 5 days a week

Mon - Chest, Shoulders, Abs

Tue - OFF

Wed - Chest, Shoulders, Abs

Thurs - Back, Biceps

Fri - Legs

Sat - Back, Biceps

Sun - OFF

I know i do chest and back etc twice a week but i give 48 hours recovery rest before i do it again then complete 4 days

No cardio atm as bulking phase


----------



## ade74

4 days a week - chest, legs, bis/tris, shoulders/back


----------



## Guest

I train 6 a week usually. Chest, biceps, back, shoulders/traps, triceps, legs! But every week i will swap exercises, so say when it's chest day, instead of doing incline, then decline, i may switch it to decline then incline, too always keep my muscles guessing.


----------



## Guest

What about your triceps?


----------



## mick_the_brick

Just ramped up to a 4 day split from a 3


----------



## Kezz

i am doin 5 at the moment but one day is just calfs and hams which i dont really class as a hard workout


----------



## ZAXXXXX

Three day split at the moment.


----------



## Macca 1976

I do a four day HIT Split one day on one day off.


----------



## alex.p

You've gota find what frequency/routine gives you best recovery and gains mate..

Personally I cant hack more than 4 weight sessions a week (HIT variant) so thats what I do and work the split around that...Cardio on end of couple of them as well


----------



## Gerry_bhoy

4 day split

Mon - Chest and Tri's

Tues - Legs

Thurs - Shoulders

Fri - Back/Bi's


----------



## MissBC

6-7 now :thumb: in some kinda capacity

4-5 times weights

6-7 times cardio


----------



## mickfootie

4 days a week Resistance exercise and 3 days a week Cardio sessions.

Consists of :

Back/Traps/Calves

Chest/Biceps

Legs/Abs

Delts/Triceps

3 Days a week Cardio consisting of 45-60 mins Tae-Bo sessions.


----------



## 7i7

i changed things up cpl months back and im very happy so far

5/(occ 6) - when blasting, using 2 day split

4/3 - when cruising, with ppl

6/5 - whilst cutting


----------



## Gooders

3 days a week for me.

<o> </o>

Monday - Chest, shoulders and triceps

Tuesday - Back and biceps

Thursday - legs

<o> </o>

I know Mon/Wed/Fri would be better but one of the guys I work out with (there are 4 of us) sees his kids on Wednesdays and we all want to get our work done in the week so this is just what works.

<o> </o>

We don't ever train for more than 45 minutes, we train HIT. I used to do full bodies 3 times a week and hit plateau, as soon as I got in with these guys I ache like never before. We do forced reps, negatives and partials as well to truly exhaust the muscle being worked; I was in a lot of pain when I first started. Big emphasis on recovery, when I am not training I am concentrating 100% on my diet and getting enough sleep, recovering to my fullest. I don't do any cardio at the moment because I am recovering from a bug and the weather is crappy, but I will do one 30 - 45 minute run at a moderate rate a week when I and the weather are better.


----------



## Kiwi

Mon - Chest and triceps

Tue - Off

Wed - Back and biceps

Thur - Off

Fri - Legs and Shoulders

Sat - Off

Sun - Off

Back into Training after a 3 year lay off. Not on the juice at the mo so empasizing rest and recovery and quick training times. 10 mins warm up on the rower and then hit the weights for 45 mins. Compound movements with heavy squats, deadlifts etc. Bulking up year so I am eating everything in sight (good foods) and then some, with lots of whole fat milk, whole eggs lots of chicken, steak, veges etc. Old school style. Surprised how my muscles are filling out so quickly. Maybe something to do with the so called 'muscle memory'


----------



## aspiringBB

At the moment, a four day split, 2on 1off, which means that this Monday will be next Sunday... I keep track on a spreadsheet so I know what day it is. Probably more complicated than it needs to be but it's working well for the moment. Will change gears in mid-March probably to something that keeps Monday on Monday.... does this make any sense at all!!


----------



## Bonzer

6....

4 day split

1 boxing including hill sprints

1 interval run


----------



## Mr White

Now only 3 times a week.

Mon - Chest and Biceps

Tue - Off

Wed - Back and Triceps

Thur - Off

Fri - Legs and Shoulders

Sat - Off

Sun - Off

Its kind of off season for me. Once I sort out my life I'll come back to 4 workouts a week.


----------



## Ashcrapper

mon - chest/shoulders/triceps (sometimes light am cardio)

tues - cardio x 2

wed - legs (sometimes light am cardio)

thurs - cardio x 2

fri - back/biceps/rear delts (sometimes light am cardio)

sat - am cardio if not gone on the lash friday

sun - day of woe


----------



## gumballdom

4 is the magic number for me.


----------



## Chris4Pez1436114538

I train 6 days a week and sometimes i train twice in a day morning and night as not working at the minute!

I am doing a push pull push pull for weights and i am doing cardio in between which is so i can still train for the army!!!


----------



## Tommy10

...2 on 1 off works for me...i train my whole body every week and do Abs at the end of every session...i flip between BB and DB for chest to keep it fresh....i have overtrained in the past but my weight dropped...i now know the value of rest and food!

All the best with your programme pal


----------



## Guest

Every other day + 5 days a week AM cardio.


----------



## miles2345

5


----------



## flynnie11

5day

mon- chest

tuesday- arms

wednesday- legs

thursday- shoulders

friday- back

sat-off

sun-off


----------



## Louis_C

2 on 1 off, kinda...

sun, mon - train

tues- rest

wed, thurs - train

fri, sat - rest


----------



## ragahav

Con said:


> Your too young for 5x5 IMO stick to 10x10 or any program which doesnt use weights under the 8 rep max range. Your not finished growing yet and have plenty of time no need to be going max out yet.
> 
> I train 4 times per week 30-40mins per time.


I am confused because I thought 5*5 regimen was excellent for growth and especially at the beginners level to build the base. I use to follow the 5 day split routine in my first one and half years of lifting, until I was suggested to build the base first by using compound exercise base routine like 5*5 ...I ahve been on 5*5 based routine for past 6 months now have made some gains also ...


----------



## Jay.32

5 days


----------



## LukeVTS

3-4 days. work on 1 on 1 off. However i work off my body. im still sore from sundays workout and its wednesday evening. Just starting to get sore from yesterdays workout so im having 2 days off and going to rest and eat well. Its easy to set routines, but always a good idea to do what you body tells you. Much better to train like a freak when in the gym and rest more than to train more days of the week but not kill yourself when youre in there.


----------



## Andypandy999

ill hopefully be doing 6 days a week, but that includes weights,classes and karate...so pretty busy really

Andy


----------



## willsey4

Was 4 days per week and now have just changed it down to 3 days per week:

Chest and arms

Legs and calves

Back and shoulders

Im loving the extra recovery time so I feel fresh every time going into the gym. Trying this for a few months to see if this extra recovery time helps with my growth.


----------



## higgz123

i do 4 days a week weights

on my rest days well 2 of them i do low intensity cardio be4 breakfast!

do u tink any more than 4 days training a week for a natty is too much?


----------



## Tommy10

4


----------



## JDCW

4 day split but 3 days training each week

Week 1:

Mon: Bench, Dips,

Wed: Squat, Chins

Fri: Shoulder Press, Dips

Week2:

Mon: Deadlift, DB Rows

Wed: Bench, Dips

Fri: Squat, Chins

etc

Cardio after each session


----------



## big_nige

6 days a week everybody part individually


----------



## bkoz

6 days a week for me and i,m still groing so aint changing..I,ve a fast metab so i need to train 6xweek 30-40 seconds rest between sets...

am.weights

pm.calves evry day..


----------



## Stone

Currently:

5 Cardio

4 Weights

in a fortnight at the new gym.

6 days weights

day 1: arms

day 2: legs

day 3: chest

day 4: back

day 5: delts

day 6: bb/db complexes

6 days cardio

half hour of either MIT cross trainer, MIT spin bike or HIT treadmill.


----------



## siovrhyl

6 days

monday: chest biceps traps

Tuesday:squat deadlift calves abs

wednesday:shoulders tri's abs, traps

thursdays: back hams calves

Fridayff

saturday: events

Sunday: events


----------



## mick_the_brick

4 x PW at the moment.. around 40mins each time...


----------



## butcher

i train 5 times a week 1 hour and half split body parts in each session and each week swap around training routine and add new ones in to shock the system


----------



## Dandy-uk

monday BICEPS - CHEST

wednesday SHOULDERS - LEGS

friday BACK TRICEPS

I DO TRAPS ON BACK DAY AND ALSO HIT THEM ON MY SHOULDER DAY WORKS WELL FOR ME


----------



## dan the man

4 times

mon chest and tris and abs

tue back and bis

wed shoulders and abs

thur legs small set of arms


----------



## Goose

Weights 4 x PW. Cardio 2-4 times per week depending on work


----------



## fattyboy

Mon Tues Thurs Fri

Morning run and gym of an evening

Weds

Just Morning Run

Saturday

Condition Day

Sunday

Swim Stretch and Sauna day


----------



## Guru Josh

5 Days a week

Tue - Chest and Tri's

Wed - Back, Bi's

Thurs - Legs

Sat - Bi's and Tri's

Sun - Shoulders and Calves

Abs 3 x times a week

15 mins of Cardio a day

1.5 hrs in the gym on training days


----------



## BillUp

5 days a week, Monday through Friday morning and 2 evening sessions on Tuesday and Thursday. I do 30 minutes cardio on all of the morning sessions as well as 45 minutes of weight training. The evening sessions are for Swimming and Spa!!


----------



## essexboy

MartialArtMan said:


> I'm one of the small percentage that train just twice a week, it's all my shift and recovery allows. I do two full body workouts (2x same routine) will this work????


congratulations.your training regime, is more effective than any other.the body grows more efficiently as a whole.it also recovers better this way.ive recently cut back from twice weekly to every 5/7 days. concentrate on afew sets of heavy compounds.You will see more gains, this way.hit the system hard, then allow it to recover and grow.


----------



## Dezw

3 days weights, also cardio on each of those days, and sometimes a further day of cardio.


----------



## Pagie

3 days weights, cardio two days, rest weekends. When the football season is on play Sundays.


----------



## daisbuys

2 days full body weights and 3 days cardio in between at the mo with 2 days rest.

But this will change when I do the push/pull/legs routine.


----------



## Dezw

daisbuys said:


> 2 days full body weights and 3 days cardio in between at the mo with 2 days rest.
> 
> But this will change when I do the push/pull/legs routine.


I've been doing that routine the last 6 weeks, it's bloody good fun!


----------



## nobody

3 days 5x5

mon..squat, bench,invert row,push up, reverse crunch

tues.. rest

wed...squat, overhead press, dead lift, pull up, prone briddges

thurs..rest

fri.. same as monday

sat... rest

sun... rest


----------



## flynnie11

i used to b doing 4 days a week , but now doin 3 days cause of exams

mon-chest ,bis

weds- legs shoulders

friday- back and tris


----------



## martin brown

I train 4 main workouts a week plus as many extra workouts as I need to help recover and heal.

Overtraining is relevant to the individual.


----------



## nobody

Corefitness said:


> The best amount of times to train per week is 3-4.
> 
> This allows your muscles to recover and if you disagree then you might be over training them.
> 
> If you train more than this you should think about:
> 
> -Increasing intensity
> 
> -Decrease rest time between sets
> 
> -Do more reps
> 
> I use supplements including creatine and protein whey so my muscles recover faster and take longer to degrade.
> 
> Good luck
> 
> :thumb:
> 
> "Gain 10 pounds of muscles in only 4 weeks"
> 
> With the ultimate muscle building programme for hardgainers and bodybuilders.
> 
> ********************URL]









so what exactly are you selling ??


----------



## martin brown

Don't know but every post has included the website and some bull about six packs lol


----------



## nobody

not looked at the site lol bet it has the usual "you can look like this in 1 week just sit on your 4rse and do fk all" followed by photo shopped pics of people.

Sorry dont wanna hijack thread, its annoying when newbs come to try sell junk.


----------



## JDCW

That website is an epic internet marketing fail lol

As your Twitter (twitter.com/footballvideos) says "I am researching into running a restaurant as i want to be an entrunpeur (sp) when i am older" I'm assuming you are just young and slightly misguided in your marketing/spamming approach. It's good you want to make money on the net but spamming and ad copy sites selling clickbank products are irritating and probably won't work!


----------



## body25

Hi in my time i've tried practically all the methods of training i've found that between 3-4days is the right amount anything over is too much and everything under is too little, of course you've got other factors such as intensity and routine but generally you can't go wrong with 3-4.

For those who are finding it hard to find the time to train check out this *excellent* website i've found alot of the principles in here useful when you can't get to the gym

NO SPAMMING OF THE BOARD


----------



## JDCW

This is fast becoming the information marketing thread :whistling:


----------



## Tom1990

used to do 4 weights sessions (mon, wed, fri, sat) with tues,thurs as fat burn + abs days

going to start 5 weights sessions (mon,tues,thurs, fri,sat) and put fat burn after each session


----------



## fourX

varies, i like to switch it up so i dont get lazy and plateu....introducing regular 30min cardio atm to drop sum excess weight.

usually 3 day split with 1 off cycle, to 4 or 5 day split with one off.


----------



## fourX

ohhhh forgot.....i dont have anything to add to the information marketing thread

cheers


----------



## Bettyboo

I do 5, occasionally i will do 6 work permitting (currently dieting)

Abs/core everyday along with 20 minutes cardio each session

Mon Morn - Legs Night - Kick boxing/JKD

Tues - Biceps & triceps

Weds - Back

Thurs Morning - Shoulders Nght - Kickboxing/JKD

Friday - chest

Sat - Bit of everything (work permitting)


----------



## funguswarrior

Four days a week on weights and cardio 6 days a week


----------



## Adam T

3


----------



## alabbadi

I use to train 3 days a week Monday, Wednesday and Friday . however i was training 2 bodyparts each time i went and this meant that i was saying longer in the gym some times 2 hours to 2hrs 15 mins

now i go 5 days a week mon - Fri but i train one bodypart each time and so i can stay a lot less it takes me 1 hour max and i am gone.

this suits me very well and my recovery is good as each bodypart is only trained once a week

regards


----------



## Dsahna

First week 3,second week 4,one on one off style!


----------



## Rottee

I train 4 days

Monday (chest and tri)

Tuesday (Back and bic)

Wednesday off

Thursday (shoulders and legs)

Fri (All over work out)


----------



## SK-XO

Monday - Chest

Tuesday - Arms

Wednesday - Cardio (Intense) + swim

Thursday - Back

Friday - Shoulders

Saturday - Cardio (intense) + swim

Sunday - Legs

7 lol?


----------



## pipebomb

Mon/wed/fri For me got to have a life too happy medium is the way for me at the moment done the obsessive 6/7 day a week thing for a while. Good if your a single guy but not when you have a misis breathing down your neck saying when you gonna spend some time with me and the kids you care more about your weights and training than me. Women f**K me off :gun_bandana: i wish i was single somtimes well not sometimes all of the time if I'm being honest lol. Anyone else had s**t off their missis for spending too much time in the gym and on ugay-muscle as she calls it ? lol


----------



## Brawlerboy

When you're a newbie or an intermediate, do you really need to leave it 7 days before training the same bodypart again? I thought this kind of training was more reserved for the advanced and competitive - i.e. the bigger you are, the more rest you need, that kind of thing...

I think too many guys are trying routines that are just too advanced for them, their diet is poor and they often resort to AAS to get gains after blaming the lack of results on supposed poor genetics!

Personally, I do 4 days per week.

Mon - Chest, Back, Shoulders (compound movements mainly)

Tues - Arms, Legs, Calves (same movements again)

Wed - Off

Thurs - Same as Mon

Fri - Same as Tues

Sat & Sun - Off

Have tried 3-day splits, 4-day splits etc, but find I don't really get anywhere using these. More sustaining what I have than building upon it. A 2-day split seems to work the best for me and I always gain from it.

Routine example:

Day One: press-ups (2/3 warm up sets), bench press (3/4 sets), incline D/B flyes (2/3 sets), D/B pull-over (2/3 sets), close-grip chins (4 sets - might chuck in some lat pull-downs at the end, if so, then drop the chins to 3 sets beforehand), bentover B/B row (3/4 sets), military press (4 sets - might chuck in some D/B presses at the end, if so, then drop the military down to 3 sets beforehand), upright row (3 sets). Takes between 50 and 60 minutes tops to complete all in all.

Day Two: B/B curl S/S with either C/G bench press or skull crushes (3/4 sets), preacher pully curl (crounched, elbows in inner side knee space) S/S with tricep press-down (2/3 sets), single-arm D/B stuff if I feel I need it, leg extensions (3 sets), squats (5 sets), leg press (2/3 sets), seated calve-raise (3/4 sets), standing calve raise (3/4 sets). Takes between 45 and 55 minutes tops to complete all in all.

Rep range varies.

Am not bothering with abs right now.

To mix it all up a bit, sometimes I'll employ some pre-exhaust stuff, or swap the free-weight version for the machine/cable version (or vice versa), or change to a push routine - day one and a pull routine - day two.


----------



## julian coleman

day on day off, cardio 3 on 1 off...


----------



## IanStu

6...weights 4 days...cardio and abbs 2 days


----------



## Jem

pipebomb said:


> Mon/wed/fri For me got to have a life too happy medium is the way for me at the moment done the obsessive 6/7 day a week thing for a while. Good if your a single guy but not when you have a misis breathing down your neck saying when you gonna spend some time with me and the kids you care more about your weights and training than me. *Women f**K me off * :gun_bandana: * i wish i was single somtimes well not sometimes all of the time if I'm being honest lol.* Anyone else had s**t off their missis for spending too much time in the gym and on ugay-muscle as she calls it ? lol


 :yawn: :yawn: :yawn:

ALL women are not like that so don't generalise, put your little gun away, it's not big or clever :lol:

You whinge like a biatch doncha ? If you don't like being in a relationship then stand up and do something about it :whistling:  :whistling:


----------



## tint2000

4 days a week, weekends to do what i want


----------



## XL

Three at the moment, legs/push/pull. Mon,Wed,Fri.

I'm thinking of changing my split in the new year but not sure how to go about it. My shoulders are pretty weak so might do shoulders on a separate day.


----------



## JC783

I currently do 4 days: Shoulders and calves, Back and Triceps, Chest, Legs and Biceps. Abs twice a week in there somewhere.

J


----------



## dtlv

My last routine was three fullbody workouts a week, but am about to start an upper/lower split training every other day... so four days one week & three the next. Will keep sessions short - not more than about 35-45 mins.


----------



## monkey hanger

Don think i could manage 7 days like!


----------



## Guest

5 evenings, 3 mornings


----------



## stephie34

Jem said:


> :yawn: :yawn: :yawn:
> 
> ALL women are not like that so don't generalise, put your little gun away, it's not big or clever :lol:
> 
> You whinge like a biatch doncha ? If you don't like being in a relationship then stand up and do something about it :whistling:  :whistling:


Well said!! :thumbup1:

x x


----------



## dingosteve

5/6 days a week one muscle group per day found this worked best for me, gf is fine with it as gym is at home and imin prolly 45-55 mins at most and i go in when she doing summit or when baby is bed, quite lucky i guess


----------



## Bambi

4

Mon: Upper Body

Tuesday: lower quad dominant (squatting)

Thursday: Upper body

Friday: Lower body hip dominant (deadlifting)

might add an extra arm day as everything is growing except them!


----------



## leeal

5 days for me


----------



## iMORE_TEST

use to train 5 days droped down to 3 mon wed fri.


----------



## pira

4-5 but wierdly achieved best results on 3 a week a few years back...might go back to an older routine


----------



## carbsnwhey

davetherave said:


> just pure weights i do four days a week
> 
> saturday afternoon (chest and triceps)
> 
> sunday afternoon (back and biceps)
> 
> tuesday night (shoulders)
> 
> thursday night (legs)
> 
> i have done in the poast 3 day routines and 5 day routines


we are workout twins :rockon: only our mother can tell us apart


----------



## Scott.EFC

I find that 3 day routines work best for me. Monday, wednesday & friday.


----------



## Phez

Full body workout, rest two days then go again.

Repeat until hench


----------



## Chris17

I do 6 days a week, I work each bodypart twice in a week at about 3 sets of 6-10 reps.

e.g Monday & Thursday: Chest, Back, Abs

Tuesday & Friday: Shoulders, Arms, Forearms, Abs

Wednesday & Saturday: Legs, Calves, Forearms, Abs

As you can see I'm training like crazy but I feel I need to do this much to stimulate all my muscle fibres. I am also doing abs everyday except sunday and have priorotised forearms as they are my weakest bodypart.


----------



## TheBigBang

Currently training 4 days a week..


----------



## bigjonny

train monday to friday ,shoulders , legs , chest , back then arms , between 45 and 90 minutes a session


----------



## round 2

At the moment 3 but im thinking of making it 2 as my body dont feel fully recovered from the previous caining?


----------



## TOBE

3 Usually..

Dropped it to 2 sessions a week due to me feeling done in after work and suffering from lack of motivation at the moment for some unknown reason.. I don't want to do anything at all never mind train... I think youtube needs a bash for inspiration!

Will pass soon though so I'll try changing to 3/4 times a week if I feel like I'm getting enough rest in, see if I respond well to that.


----------



## mal

3


----------



## Replicator

*3*


----------



## Críostóir

*4*


----------



## Hams

TOBE said:


> 3 Usually..
> 
> Dropped it to 2 sessions a week due to me feeling done in after work and suffering from lack of motivation at the moment for some unknown reason.. I don't want to do anything at all never mind train... I think youtube needs a bash for inspiration!
> 
> Will pass soon though so I'll try changing to 3/4 times a week if I feel like I'm getting enough rest in, see if I respond well to that.


Lack of motivation, tell me about it, I had none for a period of about three months - cut my frequency back and BOOM, back came my mojo


----------



## dannyboy01

5 x weights & 5 x cardio


----------



## ChrisH

3 times per week

Mon: Push Day

Wed: Pull Day

Fri: Legs + Abs

Approx 50mins Workout Each Time.

Sorted!!


----------



## Mark W H

Mon eve and Thurs eve, full body work outs, basic compound moves. Trying to add some muscle so need the recovery time


----------



## stevens

weight train 3 times per week. sat,tues and thursday.do cardio on monday and wednesday.friday and sunday are my days off.seems to be doing good for me so il stick with it:thumb:


----------



## yoohoo1

Pull day = [email protected] all day

push day = need a big sh1t

:lol:


----------



## Fountain

weight training with a 3 day split mon, wed, fri, then on tuesday and thursday - circuits


----------



## mal

5 days this week,next week off and eat and grow.

i will try this for the next 6 weeks.


----------



## 1010AD

4 days

Monday (chest and triceps)

Tuesday(back and biceps)

Friday (shoulders)

Saturday (legs)

I will be swapping biceps and triceps round coz after I've done my back I don't have much left in me to do my biceps so I'll try it with my chest instead.


----------



## danmos

5 days a week 2 cardio the other 2


----------



## XJPX

tree frog said:


> I train:
> 
> Weights 5 days and cardio 6 days......
> 
> Monday Shoulders, Calfs
> 
> Tuesday Biceps
> 
> Wednesday Quads
> 
> Thursday Off
> 
> Friday Chest, Triceps
> 
> Saturday Back Hamstrings
> 
> Sunday Off
> 
> Although I do cycle my training and number of days a week depends on what I'm trying to achieve!!!
> 
> It's the better half thats kicking my butt at the mo...but we've both made some good improvements.....


LOL a whole day just for biceps, but back and hamstrings get put together lolol... :whistling:


----------



## Lois_Lane

XJPX said:


> LOL a whole day just for biceps, but back and hamstrings get put together lolol... :whistling:


Girls don't usually ask to feel your back or your hamstrings mate

14 times per week for the last couple of weeks up to my contests.

3 times per week in the off season.


----------



## Jux

A lot of them are cardio sessons right?


----------



## NickC

I workout 5 days a week and its working really well at the moment:

Day 1 - Chest

Day 2 - Tris & Bis

Day 3 - Back & Traps

Day 4 - Shoulders & Abs

Day 5 - Legs

I also play football on one of my off days, so that counts for my cardio as its pretty tiring and its a full 90mins. I do go running sometimes tho, either charity or for pleasure! I've always been under the assumption that as the heart and lungs are muscles I should train them too - ie cardio!


----------



## Lois_Lane

Lloyd DA said:


> A lot of them are cardio sessons right?


14 weight sessions and 14 cardio sessions mate.


----------



## leafman

3 times a week. mon, wed, fri.


----------



## hilly

off season 3-5 days per week. currently 5 while dieting but going to 6 days this week.


----------



## Dagman72

XJPX said:


> LOL a whole day just for biceps, but back and hamstrings get put together lolol... :whistling:


Love to know how many sets he does and how long it takes him


----------



## Ryan16

i weight train 3 days each week with a push/pull/leg split

Monday:- Push day

Wednesday:- Pull day

Friday:- Leg Day

also doing a bit of marathon training just now to build stamina for it which consists of that being done on a tuesday and saturday

all going good so far with weights anyway


----------



## Irish Beast

Hard one for me this. I would say over the years an average of 3. Varies massively with me depending on a lot of external factors. I have gone through periods of training 5x per weeks for a year or more but recently have probably only been averaging 1x or 2x per week maximum.

I find 4 days on the iron works best for mass building. If im looking to lose weight I need to train almost every day


----------



## pecman

I train on average every other day, some weeks like this week where there are just way to many things going on and just not recovering as quick as i used too it's sometimes 1 on 3 off.

I will be giving up this game this year so it will be all off YIPEEEE :thumb:


----------



## Lois_Lane

pecman said:


> I will be giving up this game this year so it will be all off YIPEEEE :thumb:


So pot belly no muscle tone and being over weight sounds good to you mate?


----------



## Nutz01

Lois_Lane said:


> 14 weight sessions and 14 cardio sessions mate.


Just one question, you do 14 sessions a week for comp prep, I take it thats twice per day 7 days a week, why can the average joe overtrain on 5 day or more.

What type of comp prep stuff do you do.

Intrigued mate

Cheers.


----------



## liang7079

Between 4 to 5 days depends on intensity of the week


----------



## warrior 72

i'm cutting now, so i train 3 times a week plus 3 times cardio

on trainning days the intake of carbs is higher than cardio days (50%)


----------



## 8103

Nutz01 said:


> Just one question, you do 14 sessions a week for comp prep, I take it thats twice per day 7 days a week, why can the average joe overtrain on 5 day or more.
> 
> What type of comp prep stuff do you do.
> 
> Intrigued mate
> 
> Cheers.


you can't just say "the average joe can overtrain on 5 a day or more"

thats a load of bollucks

there's so many variables involved in overtraining, you can't make a statement like that.

its all to do with conditioning, work capacity, intensity, volume etc etc


----------



## SK-XO

crouchmagic said:


> you can't just say "the average joe can overtrain on 5 a day or more"
> 
> thats a load of bollucks
> 
> there's so many variables involved in overtraining, you can't make a statement like that.
> 
> its all to do with conditioning, work capacity, intensity, volume etc etc


This is true but a lot of us don't even go anywhere near the intensity to overtrain by volume etc. Most bb'ers I see in gym do a set then talk then another then talk, no real intensity, alough myself I train hard yeah and build up a sweat but I wouldn't say I was at the point where the intensity was off the radar, so I feel for myself 5 days training is appropriate, blast each muscle group seperatly. Works for me anyway.


----------



## faz

starting to cut up this week so 3 times on heavy weights (heavy for me anyway) and now 2/3 times aweek on cardio (no running thou, i hate running)


----------



## Tommy10

4 at the mo....


----------



## scotty3968

4 sometimes 5 for me


----------



## ukphil

been a member for a few years now but never really talked so here you go

3 times but going to 4

usually tues 6.30am

sat 9.am

sun 9.am

but going to

tues 6.30am

thurs 6.30am

sat 9.am

sun 9.am


----------



## Bri

About 10/11 including cardio, about 25 including sex, unbeleivable amounts if i include ****ing :thumb:


----------



## suliktribal

I train all the time.

And when I'm not training, I'm waiting to train.

I don't sleep. I wait.


----------



## mozza_84

was 4 days but had to compromise to 3 days now for the other half

mon back and traps

wed shoulders and triceps

sat chest bis and legs

all days i train i do half an hour cardio as well as abs


----------



## lucasso

Depend on testosterone level.

3-5days


----------



## Dig

2-6 days, generally 3 depends how i feel.


----------



## johnlondon

as many as the misses lets me lol 5


----------



## doylejlw

4 days aweek. wish could train 7days but dont wanna overtrain.


----------



## TprLG

TBH I dont have set days off at all at the moment. I train everyday unless my body tells me not to and then I have a break, or if I'm really sick, or if I can't get to the gym coz of work. Probably works out at maybe two or three days off a month but right now I'm only doing:

day one legs

day two chest and tris

day three back and bis

day four shoulders

and I'm not doing CV coz I'm trying to get as big as I can before I start cutting in two weeks time.

When I start endurance training in 2 weeks I'll do three days on, one day off:

day one legs and back + HIIT

day two chest and shoulders + HIIT

day three steady state CV


----------



## skinnyfat

5 days if I can but I train in my lunch hour so sometimes meetings/life/bank hols gets in the way. I only train for 40 mins each time.


----------



## Malibu

Monday: Back/Biceps

Tuesday: Jog

Wednesday: Tricep/Chest

Thursday: Boxing + Abs

Friday: Legs/Shoulders

Saturday: Jog

Sunday:Rest


----------



## Will Temple

mon: chest and tris

tues: shoulders + core

wed:back and bis

thurs: legs + core


----------



## MarcusWright

two on one off

tend to every other month take three days off or when me body needs it


----------



## Earl-Hickey

3-4 days, depends.


----------



## deeppurple

used to be 3-4 but has gone up to 5-6 now due to strongman training also.


----------



## jjmac

4 days weights, (although 1 is an ab day), then 1 or two days thai boxing for cardio


----------



## DAZ4966

Will Temple said:


> mon: chest and tris
> 
> tues: shoulders + core
> 
> wed:back and bis
> 
> thurs: legs + core


How can you manage to do shoulders the day after chest, Will. Also, doing legs the day after back doesn't appeal either.

For me, it is 3 days a week.

Monday - chest & shoulders

Wednesday - legs

Friday - back, bi's & tris

Core work on other days


----------



## frowningbudda

2 or 3 fullbody workouts.

Knocking the carbs on the head at the minute for a cut

and want to retain strength/muscle mass


----------



## littlesimon

3 times a week,

Monday: Squats (Volume)

Wednesday: Standing Overhead Press, Deadlifts, Chins

Friday: Squats (ME), Bench, Barbell Row


----------



## russwalker91

Cardio 7 days a week, weights 3-4 days, depending on schedule and recovery.

Monday- Shoulders/Calves

Wednesday- Back

Friday- Chest

Sunday- Legs


----------



## Belinda

I do full body workouts on Tues, Thurs and Sat and an hour of fasted steady-state cardio every morning Mon-Fri.

So weights 3x per week and cardio 5x per week.


----------



## Muscle mentor

I train 4 days a week but if I am trying to lose weight I add another 2 *workouts*, but I only do this for 6 weeks maximum.


----------



## Rekless

4 right now!

Need to do more cardio so may become 6...


----------



## MillionG

3

Monday, Wednesday, Friday.

My programme is focussed around the big lifts, no iso movements whatsoever.

I don't have a 'back' day or a 'push day', I have.. Deadlift, squat and military press day.

Or Squat, bench and bb row day.


----------



## Suprakill4

MillionG said:


> 3
> 
> Monday, Wednesday, Friday.
> 
> My programme is focussed around the big lifts, no iso movements whatsoever.
> 
> I don't have a 'back' day or a 'push day', I have.. Deadlift, squat and military press day.
> 
> Or Squat, bench and bb row day.


Is this based on Mike Menzers theory on training mate. I just read his book and its certainly making me question my training.


----------



## Guest

Due to working shifts, end up training around 3 to 4...doing weights - one day on, one day off.

On days off from doing weights - either go up Peak district and do crazy up hill runs, or long walks... or go to beach as the weather is nice right now, and swim and run + body weight stuff. Always on go.

Or sometimes run up to 11th floor at work about 4 times.


----------



## Suprakill4

NikstaC said:


> Or sometimes run up to 11th floor at work about 4 times.


 :lol: :lol:

I bet you look a right lunatic to people that may be coming up or down the stairs.


----------



## Guest

kieren1234 said:


> :lol: :lol:
> 
> I bet you look a right lunatic to people that may be coming up or down the stairs.


hahahah bruv... yeah, i went nearly breaking my neck not so long back, becaus ecleaners been washing the floor...lol.

I normally now leave till im on a late afternoon shift or a night shift. Brill work out for legs though, look a **** though, yep. :whistling:


----------



## shane278

Mon, Tue, Thur, Fri


----------



## pieball

Haimer said:


> My weekly workout:
> 
> Monday - 60minutes gym - Biceps, Triceps, Abs. Followed by 40 minutes 6 a side football
> 
> Tuesday - 90 minutes football, includes about 2-3 miles running & sit ups and press ups.
> 
> Wednesday - 90 minutes gym. Biceps, Triceps, Abs, Chest.
> 
> Thursday - 90 minutes football, 2-3 miles running, sit ups and press ups. Also do leg work.
> 
> Friday - 90 minutes gym. Biceps, Triceps, Abs, Chest.
> 
> Saturday - 60 minutes gym. Biceps, Triceps & Back.
> 
> 90 minute football match follows this workout, roughly about 5 miles ran.
> 
> Sunday - 90 minutes gym. Biceps, Triceps, Abs & Chest.


back,legs,shoulders?


----------



## ws0158

i do 2 on 1 off

monday-shoulders & bicep

tuesday- legs

wednesday off

thursday-chest & tricep

friday - back

sat off

sunday start again with shoulders most days i do 10-20 mins HIIT cardio depending on bodyfat % try to keep around 10-12% mark


----------



## lordgeorge

my new workout is upper body sunday and wednesday, lower body monday and friday, and

apart from basic compound lifts I vary what I do each session, so far I'm really enjoying it


----------



## Chris17

I workout mon, wed, fri

mon: chest, back, shoulders

wed: legs, biceps, triceps

fri: chest, back, shoulders

In the next week that my workout starts I would alternate this so I have two workouts for legs instead of chest to create a balance. I'm thinking of switching to a 4-5 day split routine soon however I feel comftorable with where I am.

Unfortunately I dont have time for training abs but soon I will implement a routine for them on my non training days. I might include hanging leg raises, crunches etc. My forearms also get a good workout from the heavy compound lifts I'm doing.


----------



## roberts1974

currently training 5 days aweek

one body part per day seems to be working well.


----------



## luisabreu

hi i'm 98kg, i'd like to compete for the first time ? how many weeks do i need for my diet?


----------



## green19210

i do 5 a week...

30 mins cardio everyday

then either:

-chest

-arms

-back

-legs & shoulders

-i call it my core day, all heavy duty stuff lol ( bench, squat, shoulder press etc)

always mon-fri but no set day as i feel changing the routine keeps the body guessing and helps it keep improving


----------



## carl stull

6 days a week

Westside Split

Sunday - Speed Bench + High Volume, Low Intensity Accessory Work

Monday - Max Effort Lower Body/Squat + High Intensity Accessory Work

Tuesday - Tire Flips/Sled Work, High Volume Low Intensity Leg Work

Wed.- Max Effort Upper Body/Bench + High Intensity Accessor Work

Thursday - Sledgehammer/Sled Work + High Volume Low Int. Arms/Grip

Friday- Speed Box Squat + High Volume, Low Intensity Accessor Work

Saturday - Eating and Sex


----------



## shadow23

carl stull said:


> 6 days a week
> 
> Westside Split
> 
> Sunday - Speed Bench + High Volume, Low Intensity Accessory Work
> 
> Monday - Max Effort Lower Body/Squat + High Intensity Accessory Work
> 
> Tuesday - Tire Flips/Sled Work, High Volume Low Intensity Leg Work
> 
> Wed.- Max Effort Upper Body/Bench + High Intensity Accessor Work
> 
> Thursday - Sledgehammer/Sled Work + High Volume Low Int. Arms/Grip
> 
> Friday- Speed Box Squat + High Volume, Low Intensity Accessor Work
> 
> *Saturday - Eating and Sex*


thats the best training day!


----------



## boxer dog

Mon, Tues, Thurs, Fri, Sat Hit the metal with FST-7 twice a week on back and chest

Cardio 3 times a week

Switch between high weights one week and lower weight higher volume the next


----------



## Sarfman

I train 4days a week

1st week every other day

2nd week two days on 1 off (MON,TUE,WED OFF, THURS, FRI REST SAT SUN)

You'll find out sooner or later what works you. Different people's bodies react differemtly to training.

Good luck


----------



## Mr.GoodKat

Need more poll options :-0

Currently training between 5-8 times per week (mon-fri) with Sat and Sun as rest days.


----------



## vtec simon

i go every other day but when i feel fatigue i take an extra day off to recover, i supose it all depends on how you feel and what goals you have tho cheers bud, :thumb:


----------



## DebiG10

6 for me.

Mon back/chest/shoulders

10 min warm up cardo followed by 30 min boxercise class.

Tues biceps/triceps

10 min warm up cardo followed by 20 min core stability class.

Wed legs/abs

10 min warm up cardio followed by 30 min body tone class.

Thurs biceps/triceps

10 min warm up cardio followed by 30 min aerobics class.

Fri back/chest/shoulders

10 min warm up cardi followed by 30 min boxercise class.

Sat cardo and abs.


----------



## guijr

4 days just like Dorian used to do.


----------



## Hendrix

davetherave said:


> just pure weights i do four days a week
> 
> saturday afternoon (chest and triceps)
> 
> sunday afternoon (back and biceps)
> 
> tuesday night (shoulders)
> 
> thursday night (legs)
> 
> i have done in the poast 3 day routines and 5 day routines


not working though is it lol


----------



## scottish676

DebiG10 said:


> 6 for me.
> 
> Mon back/chest/shoulders
> 
> 10 min warm up cardo followed by 30 min boxercise class.
> 
> Tues biceps/triceps
> 
> 10 min warm up cardo followed by 20 min core stability class.
> 
> Wed legs/abs
> 
> 10 min warm up cardio followed by 30 min body tone class.
> 
> Thurs biceps/triceps
> 
> 10 min warm up cardio followed by 30 min aerobics class.
> 
> Fri back/chest/shoulders
> 
> 10 min warm up cardi followed by 30 min boxercise class.
> 
> Sat cardo and abs.


That is a whole lot of activity in one week.

I personally couldn't have biceps and triceps the day after either back and chest as there to sore.

Also what are you doing for back, chest & shoulders? Again once im done with either my back day or chest day there is no way with the weights I lift I could then go do another major muscle group straight after


----------



## paul81

gonna switch from 4 days of pure weights, to 3 days lifting and one day cardio, something like this perhaps:

tue:Chest, triceps

wed:Back, biceps

thu:shoulders, legs, abs

fri: Cardio,


----------



## willc38

4days for me well enough.


----------



## StephenC

willc38 said:


> 4days for me well enough.


And possibly reducing:tongue:


----------



## quinn85

4 days a week, monday tuesday thursday friday. seems to work well enough for me


----------



## Heineken

3


----------



## Roy Batty

4.. mon, weds, fri and sun


----------



## smaj210

5

chest tris calves

back bis abs

thighs calves

shoulders trap

forearms abs calves

1 hour cardio each day

sat sunday off


----------



## chetanbarokar

4 days. Lower/Upper split. Seems working for me :thumb:


----------



## Conscript

8 Days a week is plenty for me


----------



## Big Bird

Just a quick one, I was thinking of going with a routine such as

Monday - Chest

TUesday - back

Wednesday - shoulders

thursday - legs

friday - arms

weekends off

Would this be pushing towards the overtraining side of things being in the gym 5 days straight or do you think i could make good gains with this split? My diet is fine and i've been gaining ok on my current split however I wanted to throw in a seperate day for arms as my biceps are lacking!


----------



## Guest

Big Bird said:


> Just a quick one, I was thinking of going with a routine such as
> 
> Monday - Chest
> 
> TUesday - back
> 
> Wednesday - shoulders
> 
> thursday - legs
> 
> friday - arms
> 
> weekends off
> 
> Would this be pushing towards the overtraining side of things being in the gym 5 days straight or do you think i could make good gains with this split? My diet is fine and i've been gaining ok on my current split however I wanted to throw in a seperate day for arms as my biceps are lacking!


that should be fine, maybe the only thing i would do is change back and arms aroud as chest, back shoulders in a row will be tough but that workout is pretty much same as mine


----------



## JuicedUK

Im doing 4 days at the moment. But soon i was thinking of doing a short burst cycle for 4 weeks and while on was thinking of doin 4 x a week twice a day. 40 minutes at lunch and an hour in the evening then as soon as i come off cycle drop back down to 4 x a week.

Would this be a bad approach. Dont wanna over train but wanna push myself hard for the short cycle. And recovery is usually quicker on cycle.

Ive planned the cycle im doing. and planned my diet for the priming and on cycle but still a bit undecided at how to best approach training for this.

Any advice on this please?


----------



## J55TTC

Starting this week, every day of the week.

Fasted cardio every morning

Mon: abs & calves

Tue: Chest & Tri's

Wed: Shoulders

Thurs: Back & Bi's

Fri: Legs


----------



## Andrew Jacks

1 legs (morn), 1 arms (morn) and 6 cardio (evening) whilst I am in Keto


----------



## Soul keeper

Tried everything and 3 days a week works best for me.


----------



## Smitch

3 days a week for weights including 20 minutes of cardio after each and 3 additional days of cardio cos i'm on a cut.


----------



## Geordie Mc

Doing 3 days (Tues, Fri, Sun) Back & Biceps; Chest & Tricepsi; Shoulders & legs. Also do a cardio session Saturdays.

Is this a good 3 day split?


----------



## Crosslight

as many as I possible could, I didn't have a program until recently


----------



## Ciscogaz

7 sometimes twice a day


----------



## paddyrr3

3 x week weights, push/pull/legs routine and cardio as much as I can

I used to train weights 5 x week but seem to be getting better results from 3 x week, so I was probably over training before.


----------



## bizzlewood

i use to go 6 but quickly figured out it was zapping all my energy and time

only 4 days now


----------



## benki11

3 on 1 off so 6

days

can you tell me reason why nobody does each muscle twice a week?


----------



## access

benki11 said:


> 3 on 1 off so 6
> 
> days
> 
> can you tell me reason why nobody does each muscle twice a week?


Rest is basically as important as training and eating, if your muscles don't get a sufficient amount they won't repair/grow/become stronger to their full potential.

IMO 6 days a week would be alot for your CNS to handle, especially if you are lifting heavy every session. Then again everyone is different so you just need to experiment and find what works best for you.


----------



## xpower

4

Legs

Chest/Bis

Back/Tris

Shoulders/core


----------



## Peter VI

5 times

Shoulders/Traps

Arms / Abs

Chest/Calves

Back

Legs

Sometimes when not having enough time during a week I do back and legs at the same day.


----------



## EchoSupplements

5 Times - Chest/Back/Shoulders+Arms/Legs then either another chest (my lagging part) or boxing circuits.. or sometimes both lol


----------



## mr power

4-5 times a week


----------



## hsmann87

I do 2 on, 1 off on a 9 day split with a 3-5 day total rest every 3/4 weeks.

Quads, abs

Arms, calves

REST

Shoulders (front and middle delt focus), traps, abs

Hamstrings, calves

REST

Chest, calves, 2x30 rep sets of light triceps

Back, rear delts, abs, 2x30 rep sets of light bicep

REST

REPEAT


----------



## Hard Trainer

I train 5x a week.

Monday - Weights

Tuesday - Cardio

Wednesday - Weights

Thursday - Cardio

Friday - Weights

Its so hard sticking to cardio but I need to get lean!


----------



## Smitch

5 times a week at the moment.

3 times for cardio and twice for weights push/pull.


----------



## paul81

just 3 times while im trying to get a bit on me, will go back to 4 when im trying to get lean for the summer


----------



## smithy2010

Weights four days and 2 days cardio 40 mins.

sunday chest and triceps

monday back and biceps

tuesday legs

wednesday shoulders

thursday and friday 40 mins cardio


----------



## Another Excuse

5 days for me:

Monday: legs

Tuesday: chest

Wednesday: arms

Thursday: back

Friday: shoulders

Weekend rest.

That look ok?


----------



## Greenspin

Mon /Wed /Fri Weights. Tues /Thurs /Sat HIIT-Steady State.


----------



## TOBE

I now train:

Monday - Chest, Tri

Tuesday - Back, Bi

Wednesday - 1hour 5-a-side

Thursday - Shoulders, Abs

Friday - 1hour 5-a-side

Saturday - I go in and do Hang clean and press, deadlifts, squats & calves.

Sunday - absolutley nothing all day, eat eat eat.


----------



## Rotsocks

When i trained in my 20's did whole body over 4 days each week.

Now back training in my 40's and doing Mon,Wed and Fri due to family and work commitments.

Was doing my whole body over 4 days up until a couple of weeks ago where I am now doing my whole body over the 3 days as follows:-

Back,Rear Delts,Traps and Bi's

Chest,Shoulders and Tri's

Legs and calves

Seems to be working ok and still gaining.

In an ideal world I would spilt whole body over 5 days each week.


----------



## Newcastle24

All the same, train less, more strength better gains - must include Cardio but cant be ****d coz its sh!t


----------



## OJay

I try fr cardio am at least 4times a week off season

4 weights sessions a week

Then comp season cardio 5-6days and 4-6 evenings but always after weights a small bit of cardio too


----------



## TrainingwithMS

4x per week

Mon: Chest/Bi

Tue: Legs

Wed: Off

Thur: Shoulders/Tri

Frid: Back

Cardio is a bit of a prob for me as I can't run and can only walk like 100metres before my legs go lol


----------



## maskill86

im training 3 days at mo doin a all body workout plan mon wed and fri..... tues and thurs is joggin and weekend rest... just gettin back into the gym properly after last year or so just bein on and off and no proper routine...


----------



## pmt

6


----------



## mazo

4 days

monday (back and biceps)

tuesday (chest and triceps)

wensday (legs)

thursday (shoulders)


----------



## CJ

3 days a week for me


----------



## Kev1980

4 for me


----------



## Fletch68

Four days a week.


----------



## scouse pidge

i said 5 .thats me max . not enuf days in the week i say


----------



## kingdale

4


----------



## ws0158

twice a day monday to friday, and once a day saturday and sunday,


----------



## Barman

atm 5-6 days somedays twice a day gota shift some lb  ha


----------



## doubleh

Don't have a set day I go on. Go most days.......if i feel like **** I have a day or two off. Works for me.


----------



## mygym-mytemple

doubleh said:


> Don't have a set day I go on. Go most days.......if i feel like **** I have a day or two off. Works for me.


Same here, I train whatever dosnt hurt!


----------



## ClarkyBoy

4 - 5 days. Dependent on fatigue and energy levels


----------



## Fit4life

I train twice daily 7 days per week

kaza


----------



## Failsworthblue

4 days but 7 sessions. 3 cardio and 4 muscle.


----------



## DEz32

Weights wise I used to train 4-5 times a week, but actually found training 3 times a week and training really intensely for these sessions work better for me and I get better results

The rest I feel does my body good, if I train 4 or more I just feel I'm not getting the best out of it, even if it is different muscle groups

Everyone's different though I guess and some people wouldn't get everything they want to do into three days

I would usually do 2-3 cardio sessions as well


----------



## lickatsplit

Monday to friday

Monday - either chest or back

Tuesday either Back or chest

weds, Quads and Calfs

thursday shoulders and biceps

Friday, Hammys


----------



## Fitness4Life

Trying 6 a week for the time being, hopefully for next 2 months, take a week off and drop it to 4-5 or so for summer


----------



## Adz

I try to do 5 days weights and 6 days cardio, sometimes miss a day here and there though


----------



## c4nsy

Every other day for me at moment, doing stronglifts at loving it


----------



## Gunni_Sta

4days gym 3 days cardio


----------



## loganator

6 days mon to sat plus cv twice a day atm whilst prepping and cv once on a sunday


----------



## Skye666

..I'm a 4 days a week girl  And no excuses!


----------



## Ricky12345

ATM 7 days a week


----------



## ep1987

I've done as little as once a week when getting back into it up to six times a week when i was at uni. I've found that i can make progress training twice a week and that 3-4 is optimal for me as long as i de-load after a six week period.


----------



## Edinburgh

Every 2 days. Then every couple of weeks I'll take a 2 day break


----------



## SickCurrent

Right now I lift 6 days a week [assisted] One bodypart per day. Cardio in some form everyday.

I'm getting average 8 hrs sleep per day and don't miss a meal every 2-3 hrs starting about 6:00am. If this wasn't the case I'd have to train less days.


----------



## mozzwigan

7 days is just silly


----------



## Ginger Ben

3 days weights doing a p/p/l routine and 3 maybe 4 days of Hiit cv.


----------



## ep1987

Cardio: A couple of times a month whilst bulking (sports), a couple of times a week whilst cutting.


----------



## Alanricksnape

Training with a friend who is preparing for a comp about 10-11 weeks out. 5 times a week -

Monday Quads

Tuesday Chest and Bis

Wednesday Off

Thursday Back and Calves

Friday Shoulders, Traps and Tris

Saturday Hamstrings and Calves

Sunday Off

Every session as heavy and intense as possible with dropsets thrown in :thumb:


----------



## Slater8486

Chest & Triceps Monday

Back & Biceps Tuesday

Legs Friday

Shoulders & sometimes Triceps again Saturday.

Weird regarding days but it works out for me.


----------



## JANIKvonD

3


----------



## ClarkyBoy

Alanricksnape said:


> Training with a friend who is preparing for a comp about 10-11 weeks out. 5 times a week -
> 
> Monday Quads
> 
> Tuesday Chest and Bis
> 
> Wednesday Off
> 
> Thursday Back and Calves
> 
> Friday Shoulders, Traps and Tris
> 
> Saturday Hamstrings and Calves
> 
> Sunday Off
> 
> Every session as heavy and intense as possible with dropsets thrown in :thumb:


I like the look of this. May give it a go myself.


----------



## cas

2 days a week for the last few months until I get the mri results back for my spine.

My calves look like dandelion stems


----------



## Alanricksnape

ClarkyBoy said:


> I like the look of this. May give it a go myself.


I feel that the split matters much less than the intensity you train at. We won't leave the gym until we're completely ****ed. We also try to push a little more each session with a little more weight or more reps even though we're both cutting for the contest and energy levels are dropping.

The split does work well for us though as it gives time for muscles to recover especially the secondary muscles that might be used in more than one workout.


----------



## ClarkyBoy

Alanricksnape said:


> I feel that the split matters much less than the intensity you train at. We won't leave the gym until we're completely ****ed. We also try to push a little more each session with a little more weight or more reps even though we're both cutting for the contest and energy levels are dropping.
> 
> The split does work well for us though as it gives time for muscles to recover especially the secondary muscles that might be used in more than one workout.


100% agreed. What sort of routine you doing for your quads workout?


----------



## NoGutsNoGloryy

6 days a week either saturday or sunday off :001_tt2:


----------



## Alanricksnape

ClarkyBoy said:


> 100% agreed. What sort of routine you doing for your quads workout?


It's never the same. We always do walking lunges across the gym floor but we change whether we hit them half way through or at the end. We up the weight every week and sometimes throw in a light weight double run (to the other end of the gym floor and back to starting point twice) if we haven't already been sick.

Often start off with a bit of lightweight leg extensions for a warm up. Sometimes we'll head straight for the squat rack starting light and work ourselves up to heavy weight. Sometimes we'll go straight to leg pressing working our way up to really heavy. We'll always have some variation of a barbell squat, sometimes front squat, sometimes back, occasionally box squats. We'll often throw in hack squats and set a target for reps and just go for it in the shortest amount of breaks possible, same method with leg extensions if we decide to do them at the end. It would be hard to give you a routine template as it is essentially a different workout every time we come around to doing it. The only thing that stays the same every time is that we both puke or get very close to it before necking our post workout and going home! :beer:


----------



## IGotTekkers

Depends.. I do what I like to call 'the tekkers routine' roll up at the gym when I feel like it and do what I feel like doing. Iv not stuck to a set routine in a long time.

Still making dem gains


----------



## Poke

IGotTekkers said:


> Depends.. I do what I like to call 'the tekkers routine' roll up at the gym when I feel like it and do what I feel like doing. Iv not stuck to a set routine in a long time.
> 
> Still making dem gains


If you eat and train and take steroids of course you will get gains.

Its just if you had a set routine your gains could be allot better


----------



## alotlikegod

3 days weights

1 cardio


----------



## IGotTekkers

Poke said:


> If you eat and train and take steroids of course you will get gains.
> 
> Its just if you had a set routine your gains could be allot better


There ain't no gains better than a tekkers gain :lol:


----------



## jakery96

Mon: Chest/tri

Tue: Back/bis

Wed: Cardio and if i can be bothered at the time ill do 2 or 3 ab exercises

Thurs: Shoulders

Fri: Legs/abs

Its working well so far, only started the routine about a month ago :thumb:


----------



## Guest

Usually 3/4 times a week.

No master plan , I do what keeps me happy and motivated.


----------



## iamyou

Everyday. Sometimes twice a day.


----------



## RalphWiggum

I train 4/5 times a week. Upper/lower body split. I wish I could do 6 but I have to discipline myself to have days off... which I hate.


----------



## Dan 45

5 days, including 3 cardio mornings.

Tuesday, Thursday, Saturday 7.15am cardio.

Mon- Back and Biceps

Weds- Chest and Triceps

Thurs-Shoulders and calves

Friday-Legs

Sunday-Cardio


----------



## ryda

At the mo 4 I work 12 hr shifts on fri sat and sun so with Friday I just don't bother going its too much effort after work gym shuts at 8 anyway


----------



## ConP

5-7 days per week I take rest days when needed.

I train with an upper lower split.

1-2 exercises per body part 3 working sets per body part.

Just constantly stimulating protein synthesis without destroying the muscle.

(It must be noted muscle growth is not my goal rather just holding muscle while dieting without doing cardio)


----------



## MiXiN

3 x 30-45 min's of intense per Week, usually Mon, Wed, and Friday.

No standing about, just hard training, trying to improve PB'S, and out.


----------



## kefka

I just did 14 days in a row... made some very nice progress.


----------



## reza85

Trying 4/5 at mo

Push

Pull

off

Hams calfs abs and for arms

Shoulders and arms

Hams calfs abs and for arms

Off


----------



## Major Eyeswater

I've used lots of different splits in the past, but always came back to some variant of the push / legs / pull, training 4-5 days a week.

Then last year I switched to full body 3 days a week, and I haven't looked back. In a year, strength is up around 20-30%, and I gained around 10lb of lean. This is natty & 46 years old.


----------



## Spragga

EOD...(DC style).... Cardio on off days.


----------



## DanielScrilla

Varies as I do shift work


----------



## andyhuggins

Major Eyeswater said:


> I've used lots of different splits in the past, but always came back to some variant of the push / legs / pull, training 4-5 days a week.
> 
> Then last year I switched to full body 3 days a week, and I haven't looked back. In a year, strength is up around 20-30%, and I gained around 10lb of lean. This is natty & 46 years old.


My avi is 51 and natty  @Major Eyeswater


----------



## phoenix1980

Mon - push day

Tues - PHT

Wed - rest or gentle cardio ive always done gentle cardio

Thurs - pull day

Fri- PHT

Sat - 13hr workshift

Sun - rest or gentle cardio again ive always chosen gentle cardio

Been doing the above for about 5-6 weeks now.


----------



## hometrainer

five days a week for me


----------



## Classic one

3 to 4 days for me.....


----------



## XXVII

5 days a week doing a split working on a different muscle group every day.


----------



## pumpster

My new routine, added more calfs in the hope they will grow, and I have a lot more free time now so long workouts

Monday national possibly worldwide chest day, triceps, calfs

Tuesday back, biceps, abs

Wednesday legs

Thursday shoulders, abs

Friday - weekend pump, chest, tri's, bi's, calfs (when I do this I tend to do different things to Mondays chest, so il do db press, and db fly's instead of barbell and cables, and just smash some tri's and bi's)

But should I have plans and cant make the gym 1 night il bump off Friday sesh as its only a extra.

And I do cardio whenever I want, 20/30 minutes on stepper 2-4 times a week just to keep a bit fit during winter


----------



## Sk1nny

3x ew for me. Would like to do 5 but I don't get the time (and I'm too lazy)


----------



## pumpster

well im single with no children or anything - im sure when I have children itl knock it down to 3days


----------



## Fletch68

kefka said:


> I just did 14 days in a row... made some very nice progress.


Jesus Christ!!!


----------



## Fletch68

Three days.

Day one- Chin ups, Bent over barbell rows OR T-Bar rows, Seated cable row OR Lat pulldown. EZ curls for biceps or other bicep exercises.

Day two- Leg-press, Barbell lunges, Hamstring curl, seated or standing calf-raises

Day three- Dumbbell press incline OR flat (heavy), Barbell or dumbbell military press, chest dip OR Shoulder press machine with discs (an excellent machine). Overhead EZ tricep extensions on bench, Tricep pulldowns. Or CGBP.


----------



## reza85

7at the moment cardio on off days


----------



## Robbiedbee

I voted four, but I also do two days of cardio usually.


----------



## Jesus H. Christ

Fletch68 said:


> Jesus Christ!!!


Yes?


----------



## Greenspin

Train one day a week at the moment. Which is ironic, as I train one day a week due to being on a train so much, ie, on a train 2 x 5 days a week :lol:


----------



## Clubber Lang

4x per week, do 25-40min depending on muscle group.


----------



## Roco Cabanez

Hi all I am new here but please to meet your company. I wish to train 2 or 3 times each week or more at times most.

Cheers fella's pressure's on now!!!

PB's are

Deadlift - [email protected]

Bench - [email protected]

Squat - [email protected]


----------



## NSGym

I put 6 days down, that included events training or Oly lifting on sundays and 2 conditioning days too


----------



## jimmythedocker

i train 7 days a week when i'm smashing the dbol but only once a week when i'm off it


----------



## Trevor McDonald

jimmythedocker said:


> i train 7 days a week when i'm smashing the dbol but only once a week when i'm off it


Lol..............


----------



## pieball

3 push pull legs


----------



## &lt;Slim&gt;

4 atm:

Monday: Chest, back

Weds: Quads, biceps

Fri: Shoulders, calves, abs

Sun: Hamstrings, triceps


----------



## J777

I train 6 days a week, 3on/1off

I train legs/chest/back- twice a week

Arms and Shoulders- 5 or 6 times a week


----------



## andyhuggins

Going to be looking at 6 in the new year.


----------



## 2 short planks

I go to the gym 3 times a week


----------



## 36-26

At the moment 6 times a week, PPL twice with lower volume, only about 12-16 sets per workout total


----------



## ki3rz

5 atm


----------



## Mrw26

Just started the 5/3/1 program so 4 ATM.

Tuesday - OHP

Thursday - Deadlift

Saturday - bench

Sunday - squat


----------



## Linc06

Five currently. Plus one day has two sessions as I do events training on one day too. Would train 6 days but missus would batter me. Cardio after every session.


----------



## Stephen9069

5 days a week then when a comp is coming up i do 6

Monday: Shoulders

Tuesday: Legs

Wednesday: Chest

Thursday: Back

Friday: Legs

Sunday: Event Training

I do maybe one or two sets on arms each day


----------



## Leetflex

I put 4 days as I normally train full body every other day or a 2 day split done twice a week or 2 on 1 off.


----------



## musclemate

4 days with weights + 30 mins of cardio

2 days a week doing just 45 mins of cardio...

I hate cardio!


----------



## MrGRoberts

#TeamNoDaysOff, Bro.


----------



## B-rad

3 days german volume training


----------



## Big_Ant

3 days for me

mon - push

weds - legs

fri - pull


----------



## paddyrr3

DC training 3 x per week.


----------



## NoGutsNoGloryy

Every day of the week. Mon-thus, I have an army prep course and do some pretty heavy cardio. Thurs-sunday I lift.


----------



## Northern Lass

Four days a week


----------



## mrwright

6.

Sunday chest

Monday back

Tuesday tris

Wednesday legs

Thursday shoulders

Friday bis an forearma

Saturday rest.


----------



## 36-26

At the moment Monday, Wednesday and Friday. Legs push and pull.


----------



## gearchange

4 days for me

mon chest

tues legs

wed back/bi's

thurs shoulders/tri's

Some times I add friday if I have lagged on anything.


----------



## lachu543

What about:

Legs

Shoulders + Tric

Back

Chest + Bic

REPEAT

Day OFF only when i will be need it : )


----------



## deeconfrost

Mon legs

Tue back bi traps

We'd chest tri shoulders

Thursday legs

Fri back bi traps

Then change it so that I hit chest tri 2x a week.


----------



## J1mmyc

2x times a day Tuesday, Thursday and at least once Sunday big calories aswell


----------



## Bataz

4 days,

Monday Legs

Tuesday Chest and tris

Thursday Back

Friday shoulders and biceps


----------



## SickCurrent

6 days a weeks. I get plenty rest and never miss a meal either. i've tried many different splits ect of the years and right now 6 days a week works best for me by far................


----------



## graham58

4 no more


----------



## Keenam

4 for me as well. Having said that my sleep is not what it should be.


----------



## Brook877

PPL Mon/Wed/Fri then Saturday mornings for a deadlift session and anything I think I've been slack on through the week.


----------



## daffodil

three or four times for me.....well the days that i'm not hurting basically lol


----------



## Amann

5 days

mon - chest and bi's (national chest day)

tues - legs

wed - back and tri's

thurs - shoulder abs and calves

fri - off (or train arms)

sat - off

sun - arms if I haven't already done them


----------



## nWo

1 on/1 off. So 3-4 days a week.


----------



## lachu543

Chest + Bic

Back

Shoulders + Tric

Legs

2 or 3 days ON / 1 day OFF.


----------



## ryda

5 no orders of days as my days off change every week

So day one - depending how I'm feeling as it's the day or afternoon after a 12hr shift so usually something easy like arms

Day two - shoulders

Day three - chest

Four - back

Five - legs

Also this week I've squeezed in a quick calf session after every workout


----------



## MCCoolGuyFresh

I don't understand the benefit of working out less than 6-7 days a week. If you do muscles like chest and triceps together you have less time to hit those muscle groups harder. Yes muscles need time to recover but the 5-7 days after you could work on other muscles. So why not on the first day hit your chest really hard and then leave it for a 5-7 days and then do legs or back the next day? People spend less time working out and do compound exercises to work all muscle groups. Compound exercises are good for getting stronger but to maximise growth it makes more sense to work muscles in isolation so you can hit them harder.


----------



## DuncRx7

3 on 1 off so roughly 6days. My recovery time is pretty good though so I don't feel it brings me down. I hate not training so rest days are a little naff tbh.


----------



## NorthernSoul

10 times a week


----------



## Edinburgh

2-3


----------



## jjdlennon

3 for me. Mon weds and fri. Im currently following a madcow program. ( no not the mrs)


----------



## PortsladeMan

Always done 6 a week, each body part twice. Now I'm off school though doing 3 days on 1 day off.

Day 1 - morning run, 3pm - abs, back, biceps

Day 2 - morning run, 3pm - chest, shoulders

Day 3 - morning run, 3pm - abs, legs, triceps

Day 4 - Rest.

Repeat.


----------



## micky12

doing 5 day's a week at the min , but will be 4 with a day rest in between each gym session as going to stop the day i do cardio and just do the cardio it at the end of my gym session . iv not gained as much as i have this time around as to my last cycle , and my diet is way way better this time around and so is my ASS , but i used to have 1 day's rest after each gym session .


----------



## kf_ukbff

At the mo fasted cardio 6x, lift 5x. It works out as 7 days a week, no cardio with legs.


----------



## RowRow

4 currently. Will be increasing shortly Though


----------



## daffodil

am currently increasing ..... more like 5 days a week at the moment... not sure if i'll keep it up tho....we'll see.


----------



## armor king

train 5 but I knewst to train everday more or less believe it or not


----------



## jackdaw

I lift 3 days a week (full body)

Do some cardio 4-6 times a week (5-6 km running in the woods).

Ab work 6 days a week.

I'm currently on a cut.


----------



## Dan94

Lift 3 times a week atm


----------



## muscular nerd

5 days a week for me pal.

monday chest

tuesday arms

wednesday legs

thursday rest

friday back

saturday shoulders

this set up allows me to totally annihilate each muscle group weekly. maybe not optimal, but i love it!!


----------



## humanchemistry

6 days per week,

Mon - legs

The - shoulders & traps

Wed - biceps & triceps

Thurs - back

Fri - chest

Sun - cardio


----------



## El Vasculo

I do 5x 45-60min sesh's pw seein as it's cutting season. I kind of look in the mirror and choose what to do these days. Sometimes I'll do legs twice in a week for example, just to even up proportions. Hour and a half routines 3xpw when bulking (chest/tri, back/bicep etc).


----------



## Benchbum

I try to play it by ear and listen to my body, sometimes that's everyday, sometimes that three sessions a weeks, sometimes it's six half hour sessions some times it three massive two hour beasting.

Been doing it this way for years


----------



## boon808

1. Chest & bi's

2. Legs

3. Rest

4. Shoulders & tri's

5. Back & trap's

6. Rest

Cardio 4 - 5 times a week.


----------



## nickdutch

I did alot in the spring, then got ill and stopped, then it was too damned hot to work out (I do home workout), then I started studying. All thats over, so now I will aim for 3 days a week. So now I am getting back to it and am hoping it will be more successful. Its just a question of fitting it all in so that I get somewhere in 5 years time when I am 45. I have a working bicycle now so that cardio will get a boost too. Back to using testofen and CEE mix with soy protein to get to my goals.


----------



## BaronSamedii

One upper one lower a week

Changing that now to two upper two lower a week


----------



## Kazza61

I train every other day on a 3-way split (chest/shoulders, back/arms, legs) so it's generally three times one week and four the next. Always aim to train 7 times a fortnight even if sometimes the odd day needs to change.


----------



## SickCurrent

Natty train 6 days a week / 1 bodypart per day & compound exercises every workout which lasts 35-45 mins of max intensity failure on all working sets

Never miss a meal every 2-3 hrs - never miss a nights sleep - no alcohol

Works for me [20+ years training experience]

SickC


----------



## eezy1

3 day split

PPL mostly


----------



## Goodfella

3 days on 1 day off - Chest/Back, Delts/Arms & Legs... Abs & Calves rotated every other session!


----------



## 1manarmy

3 on 1 off then 2 on 1 off


----------



## FelonE1

4 day split


----------



## jhetheringt7

6 day split for me. My sixth day is a cardio or ab session


----------



## r33-tom

Train 3 days a week (pulls, push, legs) myself but not been for the last 3 weeks.

Knee injury, then my ankle went and now im recovering from a head cold so decided not to go and spread what I got. Not fair.

Already looking smaller. 

Can't wait to get back!!!


----------



## andyboro

three or four days depending on work and energy.


----------



## 31205

7 if I can. 6 last week. I have nothing else to do.


----------



## SickCurrent




----------



## nickynoo

4days a week and I love it


----------



## Fletch68

A guy at my gym reckons that rest days are for wimps.


----------



## Andas

Really as long as you know how to listen to your body and autoregulate, you can train every day if you want to. Will you get better results? Probably an individual thing. But some people just like activity as a hobby, like myself, and a day out of the gym is kinda like saying "make sure to take a day off from Netflix." It just doesn't really make sense lol


----------



## 31205

Andas said:


> Really as long as you know how to listen to your body and autoregulate, you can train every day if you want to. Will you get better results? Probably an individual thing. But some people just like activity as a hobby, like myself, and a day out of the gym is kinda like saying "make sure to take a day off from Netflix." It just doesn't really make sense lol


Getting away from moaning kids and girlfriend makes training every day easy!


----------



## Narcissus

6 days at week


----------



## Andas

sen said:


> Getting away from moaning kids and girlfriend makes training every day easy!


LOL I hear that. Roommate ****ing me off? Time for HIIT


----------



## Fletch68

Just got back in the gym after 14 months, 3 times a week full body workouts to begin with, looking to go onto 4 times in a couple of months or so.


----------



## Gary29

4


----------



## SelflessSelfie

Six days a week.

Tuesdays - Chest and Triceps

Wednesdays - Back and Biceps

Thursdays - Hamstrings and Glutes

Fridays - Shoulders

Saturdays - Arms

Sundays - Calfs, Quads and Core.

Love it.


----------



## SickCurrent

2x per day 7 days a week....

Fcukn beastmode cvnts....


----------



## SickCurrent

Overtraining is just an excuse used by pussies...true story


----------



## Big ape

SickCurrent said:


> 2x per day 7 days a week....
> 
> Fcukn beastmode cvnts....


i hope this is sarcasm otherwise u must be single with no kids no job and live next door to a gym?


----------



## JohhnyC

Fletch68 said:


> A guy at my gym reckons that rest days are for wimps.


that's because he is a d#ck


----------



## JohhnyC

SickCurrent said:


> Natty train 6 days a week / 1 bodypart per day & compound exercises every workout which lasts 35-45 mins of max intensity failure on all working sets
> 
> Never miss a meal every 2-3 hrs - never miss a nights sleep - no alcohol
> 
> Works for me [20+ years training experience]
> 
> SickC


very disciplined mate! not many could get away with that over the years, weariness (or shear boredom) eventually starts to set it


----------



## SickCurrent

JohhnyC said:


> very disciplined mate! not many could get away with that over the years, weariness (or shear boredom) eventually starts to set it


It set in back around 2007-2010 stopped lifting ,just got high as fcuk, eating whatever i wanted and rarely sleeping for 3 years..

Never lost the abs during that spell tho  [Got Colombia to thank for that lolz]

And after the extended break I really came back hungrier than ever...


----------



## Sandy87

My week generally looks something like this, though not always in the same order.

Monday 1 (Lunchtime) - Chest (Press, incline, decline, flys)

Monday 2 (Late afternoon) - Chest (Dumbell press flat and incline, incline flys, machine work)

Tuesday 1 - Bis/tris (Skulls, close grip, tricep pulldowns, rope pulldowns, EZ curls, preacher curls)

Tuesday 2 - Back/Bis (More bicep work, seated pulls, wide grip pull ups, wide grip pulldowns, bent over row machine)

Wednesday 1 - Legs/abs (Squat, leg press, lunges, extensions, decline sit ups, med ball crunches with leg raises)

Wednesday 2 - Whatever I fancy

Thursday 1 - Shoulders (Smith press, behind neck bar press, lat raises, machine press, front raises)

Thursday 2 - Chest

Friday 1 - Deadlifts/Abs

Saturday 1 - Bis/Tris

Sunday - Rest (Usually a 15 mile bike ride)

Bike 6 miles every day as fast as I can. A few 2-3 mile runs thrown in through the week in the evening.

Too much? I don't feel as though it is. All sessions last around an hour, sometimes a little more.


----------



## Dan94

3 for me


----------



## andyboro

3 is enough for me.

I don't always train the same days so see lads that are clearly in every day..they certainly aren't flying ahead of me progress wise for it though

One was there when I first started at the gym 5 years ago.. still doesn't look any bigger/better.


----------



## 19072

4 for me


----------



## MattyHall

6.

Sun - abs and legs

Mon - chest and back

Tues - abs and shoulders

Weds - arms

Thurs - abs and legs

Fri - chest and back

Sat - rest


----------



## nbfootball65

I try to go for everday, but I usually miss a day or two


----------



## Rcooper

It was 3 days a week for say the last 9 months my split was chest/bicep,triceps shoulders, back, and legs say once a month( I know do t hate ha) sometimes the very odd boxing session, the last 3 weeks have totally changed weights 4 times a week and cardio 3 times, plus circuits and boxing sessions at least 4 times a week I wanna get that mix of strength and fitness back,my body is in bits I cannot wait til Sunday for a day off and the end of the month when I'm having the first week of August off!!


----------



## arcticfox

6 a week, I add 4-6 cardio sessions a week as well if BF gets to high so can go upto 10-12


----------



## benny_boy555

arcticfox said:


> 6 a week, I add 4-6 cardio sessions a week as well if BF gets to high so can go upto 10-12


dedication! whats your routine? upper lower? push pull legs? id be ****ed after 2 weeks if i did that much.


----------



## arcticfox

benny_boy555 said:


> dedication! whats your routine? upper lower? push pull legs? id be ****ed after 2 weeks if i did that much.


I do 3 days in one off and last session of the 3 is now legs only, I used to do legs once every 6 but lagging now as im 6ft2.

At mo i do "ISH" 1 - Chest and shoulder --- 2 - Back and arms --- 3 - Legs "DAY OFF" 1 - Arms and abs --- 2 - Shoulder and chest --- 3 - Legs

I change this as i see fit is something starts lagging more.

I add cardio ONLY on day shift and when im off work


----------



## Omen669

Cardio 6 days a week and weights, 5-6 at the moment.


----------



## Gary29

EOD


----------



## Fortunatus

4-5 days a week depending on how I feel 5 day split


----------



## Kirby

5, well I try. Sometimes 3-4 depends.


----------



## Sambuca

0


----------



## nitrogen

I am on third week of 5-6 /week at the moment.


----------



## nbfootball65

Going 5 days a week for sure now, maybe another day if I feel good.


----------



## Kristina

6 days for the most part.... I personally never pre plan rest days and tend to autoregulate my sessions if I feel I need to change things up (ie back things off on intensity or volume, change the workout for the day and allow more rest for another muscle group, or if I need to deload or just take an extra rest day etc)... always go by how I feel.

I'd say I've adapted to high frequency, built up a steady progression of intensity and volume and consequently increased my rate of recovery over the years, so this works really well for me. It takes time and self awareness to develop.

It's really important for people to remember that frequency (along with the other variables) is heavily affected by your commitment to recovery; basics like diet and sleep are so integral to your longevity in success.


----------



## andyboro

Weight training... 3/4 max. Trying to fill the rest with cardio these days.


----------



## Digger78

Does anyone hit the muscles twice per week ?


----------



## Frandeman

> Does anyone hit the muscles twice per week ?


Calves traps
They are growing better


----------



## guvnor82

5 days a week Monday to Friday every now and then I'll miss a day in week so bung a Saturday in.


----------



## Digger78

Frandeman said:


> Calves traps
> 
> They are growing better


I was thinking of hitting them twice per week using upper/lower.

anyone tried upper/lower?


----------



## Frandeman

> I was thinking of hitting them twice per week using upper/lower.
> 
> anyone tried upper/lower?


Small muscle groups recover fine for me... So twice if I can on weak body parts


----------

